# The Avengers Has The Largest Opening Of All Time



## Gahars (May 7, 2012)

I would describe how good The Avengers is here, but words can't really do it justice. If you haven't already seen it, do so now. Trust me, you'll have yourself a good time.

The buzz around the movie has just been nuts, and the sales numbers are reflecting that: throughout its opening weekend in US markets, Marvel's The Avengers has grossed just over *$200* million dollars. That is the largest U.S. opening in history.



> That number not only eclipses but utterly obliterates the $169.2-million debut for the previous record holder, last July’s Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. If the total holds when final figures are issued on Monday, The Avengers will have reached $200 million two days faster than any other movie; both the Potter finale and The Dark Knight, now in third place, took five days to hit the double nine-figure mark (Deathly Hallows 2 with $202.6 million, Dark Knight with $203.8 million). *Add the domestic stash to the $441.5 million earned from 12 days in the international market, and you get a $641.8-million global gross* — $24 million more than the year’s first blockbuster, The Hunger Games, has banked in seven weeks.
> 
> Back home in North America, The Avengers started big and kept on building through the weekend. The film’s revenue from Thursday midnight showings was the eighth best ever; its Friday take of $80.5 million was second only to Deathly Hallows 2. Then it registered the biggest Saturday gross ($69.7 million) and is headed for a Sunday record of $50.1 million. A 2-D movie converted after shooting to 3-D, The Avengers persuaded 52% of the weekend audience to pay extra to see the movie with glasses, and fleeced $15 million from customers who coughed up another surcharge for the IMAX process (275 screens).


 Source: Time

No spell is going to change this, Harry Potter. The Hunger Games, eat your heart out. Batman, these have been your darkest nights, etc., etc.

It's also worth noting that the movie itself had a budget of (according to Wikipedia) $220 million. That means the movie has almost tripled that number in 12 days alone. There's a strong performance, and then there's a Hulk strength performance.

I'm sure the people behind the movie must be feeling pretty good about themselves. I'm not sure exactly how they'll take this success, but I can offer a good guess.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2012)

*sigh* Better go see it soon...


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 7, 2012)

I have yet to see it, I should pretty soon though, but this really isn't surprising, I passed by the movie theater parking lot at my mall on Friday and all I could say was oh my god.


----------



## mthrnite (May 7, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson/Black Widow was the best thing in the movie, and I don't just mean her butt, which deserved it's own entry in the end credits.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> Scarlett Johansson/Black Widow was the best thing in the movie, and I don't just mean her butt, which deserved it's own entry in the end credits.


I hear the Hulk was amazing as all shit.


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2012)

I imagine this is going to be one of those movies where people who have seen it will pester everyone else into seeing it as well. It almost transcends being a movie and becomes one of the year's defining experiences.

Also, I think it's only fair to try and explain how much I liked the movie. If Loki represents my skepticism going in, and The Hulk represents the film itself, here is my review for Marvel's The Avengers. (Warning: Light Spoilers Ahead. You Have Been Warned)


Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Easily one of the best movies in the last decade, not even from purely a "action" viewpoint or a "superhero" viewpoint. It's just a great movie in general. Like it deserves a few nominations this year but it'll probably get snubbed, seeing as the only action/fantasy movie to make significant gains in the awards in like the past decade was Return of the King (admittedly a great movie but it feels like it'd get considered a bit more than a superhero movie).

Although I can't wait for the movie hipsters to go "Eh Captain America/The Hulk/Iron Man/Iron Man 2/Thor was better".


----------



## mthrnite (May 7, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett Johansson/Black Widow was the best thing in the movie, and I don't just mean her butt, which deserved it's own entry in the end credits.
> ...



Best Hulk yet, no doubt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> Best Hulk yet, no doubt.



He was a bit jarring at first since the way Ruffalo plays it and the way Norton plays it are pretty different but he was one of the most interesting characters in the movie.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2012)

Okay, so, I'm going to see it this coming up weekend. I'm going to stay out of this thread now to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Jax (May 7, 2012)

I think the Hulk stole the spotlight in this movie!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2012)

Should have had a Spiderman cameo.

I mean it takes place in NYC, and they showed a trailer for the new Spiderman movie too. 
At least they could have had during the Credits, Peter taking photos.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > Best Hulk yet, no doubt.
> ...



Ruffalo did a stand up job. I was worried going into the movie that he'd have as Tony Stark would say "performance issues" but he exceeded mine and I'm sure many other peoples expectations.


----------



## 431unknown (May 7, 2012)

The movies is just too fucken awesome. I watched the cam earlier this week and was blown away so much. Watching it at the local IMax just floored me.I can't wait till they make  a sequel.


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2012)

VodkaSwag said:


> Should have had a Spiderman cameo.
> 
> I mean it takes place in NYC, and they showed a trailer for the new Spiderman movie too.
> At least they could have had during the Credits, Peter taking photos.



Sony owns the rights to Spider-Man, not Marvel Studios. They legally can't do anything with Spider-Man until (if ever) they get the rights back.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 7, 2012)

Spoiler: HUGE SPOILERS



 I hated how they killed off Agent Coulson. I thought he was supposed to be in Iron Man 3? Moreover, It didn't seem like he was going to die. The scene with him and Loki had me completely fooled.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler: HUGE SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> I hated how they killed off Agent Coulson. I thought he was supposed to be in Iron Man 3? Moreover, It didn't seem like he was going to die. The scene with him and Loki had me completely fooled.


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler: HUGE SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> I hated how they killed off Agent Coulson. I thought he was supposed to be in Iron Man 3? Moreover, It didn't seem like he was going to die. The scene with him and Loki had me completely fooled.





Spoiler



According to Joss Whedon, Coulson didn't die. Since Nick Fury is a damned good liar, and we never his death called on screen, it is possible. Then again, Joss could just be lying; it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: HUGE SPOILERS
> ...





Spoiler



Actually Coulson comes back in The Avengers 2 as the most recent addition to The Avengers team, the Six Million Dollar Man. They can rebuild him, they have the technology.

In all seriousness though, perhaps Fury lied to have a martyr for their team so they could rally the team.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2012)

I'm going to see this movie tomorrow, I cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Densetsu (May 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Also, I think it's only fair to try and explain how much I liked the movie. If Loki represents my skepticism going in, and The Hulk represents the film itself, here is my review for Marvel's The Avengers. (Warning: Light Spoilers Ahead. You Have Been Warned)
> 
> 
> Spoiler





mthrnite said:


> Best Hulk yet, no doubt.


Agreed.  And also: 



Spoiler



[titlene of the funniest moments in the movie; *DO NOT CLICK* if you haven't seen it yet!!!]

Hulk must hate all Asgardians.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (May 7, 2012)

Tony Stark had the best lines in the entire movie, by far.


----------



## FlashX007 (May 7, 2012)

I am going to pay my respects and watch this in IMAX 3D tomorrow. I already have a thing which rhymes with hopy but although the movie was good this is just something a black market can't satisfy me with I'm gonna watch it. 

Gonna go out big since it's my first 3D movie. Goin with my bro and were getting big sodas and popcorn. 

Can't wait to see Loki get pwned by Hulk for talking back. XD


----------



## notmeanymore (May 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > Best Hulk yet, no doubt.
> ...


I was so surprised they didn't bring Norton back, considering they alluded to The Avengers in his version of Hulk.

I like Ruffalo better, though.

Avengers is the end-all be-all of superhero movies.
In fact...


Spoiler



had they not shown Galactus in the middle of the credits,


I'd say they wouldn't need to make any more movies.

But of course, they're probably going to keep producing movies until the money runs dry, which I doubt will happen any time soon.


----------



## Nebz (May 7, 2012)

FlashX007 said:


> I am going to pay my respects and watch this in IMAX 3D tomorrow. I already have a thing which rhymes with hopy but although the movie was good this is just something a black market can't satisfy me with I'm gonna watch it.
> 
> Gonna go out big since it's my first 3D movie. Goin with my bro and were getting big sodas and popcorn.
> 
> Can't wait to see Loki get pwned by Hulk for talking back. XD



Go for it!
I had seen the movie twice on Friday with the first time being in Imax 3D and the other being a normal theatre's RealD 3D. By far, the Imax 3D is the way to go. I wasn't too impressed with the 3D itself but the difference in sound and video quality compared to a regular theatre was amazing for me.




TehSkull said:


> Avengers is the end-all be-all of superhero movies.
> In fact...
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm...


Spoiler



That was not Galactus. It was Thanos.


#justsayin


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2012)

@[member='TehSkull']

Edward Norton was going to be a part of the Avengers, but there was a contract dispute. I'm not sure exactly what happened, though I think it revolved around the size of his paycheck; needless to say, it didn't work out and he left. Ruffalo basically became a last minute replacement, but hey, they made it work.

Also...


Spoiler



That isn't Galactus. It's Thanos, The Mad Titan. Apparently he's one of (if not the) greatest and most threatening villains in the Marvel Universe. If they want to raise the stakes for the inevitable sequel, it seems like he's the way to go.


----------



## smile72 (May 7, 2012)

I liked the Avengers. I wouldn't say it was the best film of the year. Though it probably will be the highest grossing


----------



## Midna (May 7, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> had they not shown Galactus in the middle of the credits,


Yeah nah, Galactus was already in Rise of the Silver Surfer. He looked like a galaxy. That dude with the big chin was, as Nebz pointed out, this guy:


----------



## jan777 (May 7, 2012)

Avengers was great for a movie. But really, it is very predictable, I didn't get any "awwwww shit, didnt see that one coming" moments. Didn't have any actual depth as far as the storyline goes. Classic "team is very unteamlike - something happens to push them forward - team overcomes all odds" 
Plus the trailer spoiled the cliffhanger at the end. 
Don't get me wrong, Avengers was pretty good for a superhero movie, beats any Xmen movie by a landslide. But still can't compete with the Dark Knight. (in terms of complexity and shit)
I guess all the hype really _paid_ off.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 7, 2012)

Hulk is so damn funny  Almost every time he appears I lol'd. He beats the shit out of Loki, then punches Thor like a sandbag, but the funniest is when he makes a roar to make Stark wake up 

Can anyone tell me what does the brief scene after the main characters credits mean?


----------



## invidente7 (May 7, 2012)

jan777 said:


> Avengers was great for a movie. But really, it is very predictable, I didn't get any "awwwww shit, didnt see that one coming" moments. Didn't have any actual depth as far as the storyline goes. Classic "team is very unteamlike - something happens to push them forward - team overcomes all odds"
> Plus the trailer spoiled the cliffhanger at the end.
> Don't get me wrong, Avengers was pretty good for a superhero movie, beats any Xmen movie by a landslide. But still can't compete with the Dark Knight. (in terms of complexity and shit)
> I guess all the hype really _paid_ off.



The Avengers wasn't just *pretty good*, It was BEYOND fantastic, no words can describe it's awesomeness. It just needs to be seen to be felt.

... and if you still believe that a movie about how a lame piss poor batman utterly fails to save the city he was supposed to protect it's still better than a badass movie with badass superheroes that ACTUALLY DO their job, I really feel sorry for you


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 7, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Can anyone tell me what does the brief scene after the main characters credits mean?


They were eating shawarma, like Tony suggested.

Unless you mean the first scene, in which case, that was showcasing who is likely to be the villain for the next Avengers film.


----------



## jan777 (May 7, 2012)

invidente7 said:


> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Avengers was great for a movie. But really, it is very predictable, I didn't get any "awwwww shit, didnt see that one coming" moments. Didn't have any actual depth as far as the storyline goes. Classic "team is very unteamlike - something happens to push them forward - team overcomes all odds"
> ...


I agree, Avengers is super mega beyond fantastic.

But in terms of character progression, subplots, major plot twists, etc. You are like comparing Lion King to Hamlet.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Easily one of the best movies in the last decade, not even from purely a "action" viewpoint or a "superhero" viewpoint. It's just a great movie in general. Like it deserves a few nominations this year but it'll probably get snubbed, seeing as the only action/fantasy movie to make significant gains in the awards in like the past decade was Return of the King (admittedly a great movie but it feels like it'd get considered a bit more than a superhero movie).



There's Inception, though that's more sci-fi than anything. And The Dark Knight made a pretty huge gain, if you count the fact that Heath Ledger won dozens upon dozens of Best Supporting Actor awards. Then, there's Avatar which is sorta both fantasy and sci-fi, with some action, which achieved lots of awards. Though I predict that there's going to be a vote off between TDKR and Avengers for the elusive "Special Blockbuster Slot" that will be there. But I predict it'll probably win or get nominated for quite a few things. (effects, costume, makeup, art direction, stuff like that)

Anyways, the movie was fantastic. It's like the Star Wars of this decade. It has the same sort of traditional american hero story (the good guys defeat those that are evil through growth and teamwork), a heavy focus on special effects and action, a certain appeal to nerds and 10 year old boys, and a simplistic, straightforward plot. However, unlike Star Wars, it had much better character development, fantastic dialogue, more depth, and a lot more balance. It might even be (dare I say it?) better than Star Wars. (don't kill me)


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2012)

This gives me hope that they will finally get enough money to buy the rights from Sony™ to have Spider-man, Wolverine and others in Avengers 2.


Spoiler



The Avengers, X-men and Fantastic 4 join as they will fight-off Thanos from destroying earth. All of my fucking money.


----------



## palasx (May 7, 2012)

has anyone ever gone back and recalculated older movies sales when compaired to todays OUTRAGEOUS ticket prices? It cost me almost $30 for two tickets last night, and i DIDNT see it in imax or 3d or anything. if it had been a reasonable $4-$8 per ticket, it wouldnt have made so much damned money.

le sigh. great movie though, really enjoyed it, but cmon, who else is tired of gettin raped at the box office?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> This gives me hope that they will finally get enough money to buy the rights from Sony™ to have Spider-man, Wolverine and others in Avengers 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If the Fantastic 4 is still the same cast, then GOD NO.

Though if they manage to somehow get the new Spider-man, I'd gladly give all my fucking money.

Also, am I the only person who found Loki to be the best character of the whole movie? I mean, he produces the most laughs out of any character. I could probably remember the 5 funniest scenes and almost all would have Loki in them. Tom Hiddleston was brilliant. "I think I'll have that drink now." "I am a god!" "I'm not overly fond of what follows." "You fall for that every time." (I didn't think any of those were spoilers..?)

Also, apparently, Black Widow's getting a solo movie. I am excited. ScarJo probably gave the best performance out of the central 6.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > This gives me hope that they will finally get enough money to buy the rights from Sony™ to have Spider-man, Wolverine and others in Avengers 2.
> ...


A Fantastic 4 reboot is in the works, so don't worry.

Not only are they giving Black Widow her own movie, but also a ton of more characters (i.e Nick Fury, Iron Man 3, Thor 2, War Machine, Captain America 2 etc.).


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...



And everyone complained when Disney bought Marvel. HA! Take that presumptuous douches.


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Also, apparently, Black Widow's getting a solo movie. I am excited. ScarJo probably gave the best performance out of the central 6.



Does that mean we get to see more of her asstounding performance?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> There's Inception, though that's more sci-fi than anything. And The Dark Knight made a pretty huge gain, if you count the fact that Heath Ledger won dozens upon dozens of Best Supporting Actor awards. Then, there's Avatar which is sorta both fantasy and sci-fi, with some action, which achieved lots of awards. Though I predict that there's going to be a vote off between TDKR and Avengers for the elusive "Special Blockbuster Slot" that will be there. But I predict it'll probably win or get nominated for quite a few things. (effects, costume, makeup, art direction, stuff like that)
> 
> Anyways, the movie was fantastic. It's like the Star Wars of this decade. It has the same sort of traditional american hero story (the good guys defeat those that are evil through growth and teamwork), a heavy focus on special effects and action, a certain appeal to nerds and 10 year old boys, and a simplistic, straightforward plot. However, unlike Star Wars, it had much better character development, fantastic dialogue, more depth, and a lot more balance. It might even be (dare I say it?) better than Star Wars. (don't kill me)



Inception was awesome and definitely snubbed but I wouldn't be complaining if it lost anything.

Only reason Heath Ledger won anything is because he died. That's pretty much fact. If he didn't die the award would just go to someone else.

Avatar just got your obligatory special effects awards that most any high budget movie wins. It didn't get anything big (best actor/actress, best supporting actor/actress, best director, best movie, etc). Plus it was a really pretty movie and an experience to watch but nothing more. Writing, characters, and acting wasn't anything special.

Odds are I'll like TDKR as much as I did TDK but I felt the Avengers was just better. It wasn't entirely gritty and serious like Batman, the heroes were more fantastical. Like the recent Batman movies are basically a realistic approach to Batman. Marvel movies don't entirely bother with that. You still have Norse demigods and giant Hulks fighting otherworldy aliens. It was definitely more lighthearted by setting up a lot of jokes that had their pay offs and it just felt like it had more character. I think it'll be hard to top The Avengers as the best superhero movie ever and probably one of the greatest movies ever made.

I would definitely call it the Star Wars of our decade, it was a monumental film. There's before you see the Avengers and after you see the Avengers. Plus it balanced humor, character development, and action perfectly, never bearing down any of them hard enough to make the movie not serious, boring, or mindless respectively. I'm sure hoping the "next generation" of super hero films before the second Avengers movie are continuing the legacy (I loved the first generation but now with the Avengers breaking records, the next generation will probably have a lot in them).




Domination said:


> Does that mean we get to see more of her asstounding performance?



I'm hoping it's called "Black Widow's Peek" and features 100% more nudity.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 7, 2012)

FALCON PUUUNH!... or should i say HUUULK PUUUNCH!
(For those that have seen it)


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 8, 2012)

Overall it was preatty entertaining. Nothing deep, but a great popcorn movie. Best hulk yet for sure.

Since we saw thanos in the credits and we saw the infinity gauntlet in Thor, maybe theyll do that in avengers  2. That was certainly epic. The tesseract was already essentially a cosmic cube.


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2012)

VodkaSwag said:


> Should have had a Spiderman cameo.
> 
> I mean it takes place in NYC, and they showed a trailer for the new Spiderman movie too.
> At least they could have had during the Credits, Peter taking photos.



The movie rights to Spider-man belong to Sony, so no can do, buddy boy!


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Domination said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean we get to see more of her asstounding performance?
> ...


"100% more" than zero is still zero


----------



## rehevkor (May 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> According to Joss Whedon, Coulson didn't die. Since Nick Fury is a damned good liar, and we never his death called on screen, it is possible. Then again, Joss could just be lying; it wouldn't be the first time.





Spoiler



I thought we did see him die.. I recall a crash team came in to try and resuscitate him but it's never resolved. But who knows. What confused me was that scene where they say how those Captain America cards were from his locker not his jacket. It seemed a bit out of place and I did wonder if it was some kind of indirect hint that he was still alive.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we did see him die.. I recall a crash team came in to try and resuscitate him but it's never resolved. But who knows. What confused me was that scene where they say how those Captain America cards were from his locker not his jacket. It seemed a bit out of place and I did wonder if it was some kind of indirect hint that he was still alive.





Spoiler



Fury said "We've got a man down" and the medical team said "We're on our way." Fury then said "Don't bother, he's already dead" or something like that.

The cards scene confused me as well, I'm sure on watching it a second time it'll be a lot more clear.


----------



## Ryupower (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> rehevkor said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



i did see the movie the other day



Spoiler



the cards were in his locker, yes (he wanted cap to sign them)
it was to show "he was dead"
his "death" was the kick in the butt they need to fight together

also
he might not be dead
he might come back as maybe

The Vision?


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2012)

Okay I just saw it last night, and it's amazing.  There's tons of common superhero movie pitfalls (and movie pitfalsl in general) they managed to avoid, the movie seemed really well-planned.


The music picked fit well.  It wasn't like some movies nowadays that'll pick any popular song... I remember one Disney superhero movie included lyrics from a fallout boy song, I went and looked it up and it continues like this.





> Oh don't mind me I'm watching you two from the closet
> Wishing to be the friction in your jeans
> Isn't it messed up how I'm just dying to be him


That's a prime example of just not giving a fuck and trying too hard to attract a certain group.

Pauses in the action were used appropriately.  Too often I see breaks in the action of speech of a scene or individual that just slow down the movie and bore me, I saw little, if any of that here.

Speech was easy to understand.  Often in movies a character will mutter something under their breath or say something quickly and you can't really catch it (especially if it's some fictional name many viewers aren't familar with), there was only one or two instances of this which is pretty good.  The actors were all good at enunciation (except when required by the script).

The characters didn't have the universe magically pander to their individual strengths.  When dealing with a lot of characters that have varying levels of strength in multiple categories, sometimes writers come up with pretty damn stupid scenarios for the "weak" characters to have a use.  "OH NO PAPER-CUTTING MAN, THE WORLD WILL EXPLODE UNLESS SOMEBODY CUTS THIS PAPER AND SUPERMAN'S HEAT VISION HAPPENS TO HAVE JUST TURNED OFF"-kind of stuff.

This was mostly apparant in two situations.


Spoiler



One where Black Widow was down on the ground fighting the aliens.  She didn't somehow magically gain the strength to clothesline them to death like the other characters, she was like a damn ninja.  Redirecting their weapons, backstabbing, stuff like that... and it was shown that the fighting was having a hell of a time on her, she was tired out well before the other characters.

The second is where both Iron Man and Captain America went out to find what Shield was hiding, Iron Man with computer hacking skills, Captain America using his brute strength and intuition to physcially break into a vault.






Onto the current conversation...


Spoiler



The fact that they were in his locker and not his jacket has to do with them being blood-covered.  JacksonMan never explicitly told the heros that the guy was carrying them, but having blood on them made the characters think so, it's something JacksonMan purposely set up to give them motivation.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 10, 2012)

Lol, paper cutting man. Reminds me of that episode of the tick where he has the super hero academy with people like sarcastro.

Edit 

Skip to 3:24 for the hero intros.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watched The Avengers recently (was waiting for DVD release) and holy shit, this movie is good. Now I'm just waiting for the DVD release of TDKR and my yearly fix of superhero films will be complete.



Spoiler



And Agent Coulson better be alive. I have faith as they didn't declare him to be outright dead in the film.


 
And unf, black widow!







We need a spinoff film just for _dat ass_.


----------

